# access to sale page?? how many posts



## baz_s (Jun 2, 2011)

how many posts do you need again before you can access the parts for sale ???

baz


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

35 or 50


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Undisclosed number.


----------



## baz_s (Jun 2, 2011)

T3RBO said:


> Undisclosed number.


why is this? i dont understand the restriction to accessing it.
many thanks


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Info on below thread

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214609


----------



## baz_s (Jun 2, 2011)

T3RBO said:


> Info on below thread
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214609


thanks..... so if become a member il get full access ??

baz


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

baz_s said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Info on below thread
> ...


yes


----------



## baz_s (Jun 2, 2011)

Ikon66 said:


> baz_s said:
> 
> 
> > T3RBO said:
> ...


THANKS JUST JOINED......

BAZ


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> Undisclosed number.


[/quote]

Why doesn't it say how many?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Would encourage spam to meet a given figure :wink:


----------

